# 5 inch pipe



## midway49 (Sep 2, 2008)

Where can I find 5" ID pipe for tumbling tubes?   4" and 6" are standard and easy to come by, but having trouble with the 5.


----------



## bottlediger (Sep 2, 2008)

GOOD LUCK! That is an odd size for some reason and very hard to find. Theres a place around here that will sell 10 ft sections only but wants 150 - 200 I think. Best bet is Wayne (Jardoc) I think if I rember correctly he charges only 16 for the white pvc and 55 for the clear that is without stopples.

 Digger Ry


----------



## midway49 (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Digger Ry.  I was looking in the wrong column at the canister (tube + stopples) for $90 in white.  I talked to a local pipe contractor and he never uses and has no idea where to get 5".


----------



## JGUIS (Nov 7, 2008)

Plastic well casing comes in 5"


----------

